# First stripe



## Headhunter (Aug 14, 2017)

So this morning I got my first stripe on my white belt after about 4 months. I was surprised I got it because when it comes to rolling I'm not that great and there's only a few people I can really even do anything to. But I accepted it in class and questioned the instructor after the class and said what I said here and his reply was  that yes when it comes to free rolling I do need some more work but he can see I do understand the basics and how to do the techniques and when drilling in class I have a good understanding of where my body should be going and even when I do roll he can see I'm trying to implement what's been taught. So I get that I guess.

Ranks never important of course and I'm just happy to keep learning but hey always cool to get it


----------



## drop bear (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## dunc (Aug 18, 2017)

That's great!


----------



## Chester Wright (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 11, 2018)

Rank chaser


----------



## Tames D (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Kababayan (Apr 13, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 15, 2018)

Cool thanks to the new congrats messages but kind of wondering why this came back up lol I've had a second stripe since then


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 15, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Cool thanks to the new congrats messages but kind of wondering why this came back up lol I've had a second stripe since then


Hahaha I was wondering this myself XD


----------



## pdg (Apr 15, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Cool thanks to the new congrats messages but kind of wondering why this came back up lol I've had a second stripe since then



You'll be posting photos of your rack full of belts soon then


----------



## PiedmontChun (Apr 16, 2018)

Congrats! I'm a BJJ newcomer and recently earned my first stripe. It seems like awarding of stripes, and even often belt promotions are done with no warning in BJJ, which is so different than most martial arts and the arts I have trained in before.  I like it because it takes the "testing day" pressure away - the professor or coach knows you are getting promoted before you even know you are being evaluated for it.


----------



## Headhunter (May 5, 2018)

PiedmontChun said:


> Congrats! I'm a BJJ newcomer and recently earned my first stripe. It seems like awarding of stripes, and even often belt promotions are done with no warning in BJJ, which is so different than most martial arts and the arts I have trained in before.  I like it because it takes the "testing day" pressure away - the professor or coach knows you are getting promoted before you even know you are being evaluated for it.


I like it simply because it means there's not as much emphasis on belts you just train and maybe you'll get a stripe or belt after class and if you do cool if not oh well just keep training. A belt isn't a focus in jiu jitsu the training is


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I like it simply because it means there's not as much emphasis on belts you just train and maybe you'll get a stripe or belt after class and if you do cool if not oh well just keep training. A belt isn't a focus in jiu jitsu the training is


I've leaned more this way as an instructor. I'll probably still use testing days for higher levels - I like the stress of them, and it allows me to pack a lot of evaluation into a short period - but I like getting to promotions without the student ever being focused on them. I was never really focused on ranks (my slow progression reflects that), but I recall times when I was focused on preparing for a test for a couple of weeks at a time. I'd rather students didn't do that; the test is not the point.


----------

